# Mask wearing mandatory in some states.



## Ronni (Jun 19, 2020)

I read a very compelling quote earlier this morning.  "If you hate wearing a mask, you’re really not going to like the ventilator”

From Apple News: 

_Putting aside concerns about individual rights and political unpopularity, U.S. governors and mayors said they were turning to compulsory face coverings to stop the virus running out of control as economies reopened.

On a day when Florida posted 3,207 new cases, its second daily record in a week, Orange County Mayor Jerry Demings ordered obligatory mask use, telling residents of Orlando and other cities it would help them avoid a second shutdown.

California Governor Gavin Newsom ordered mask use in most places as the state for the second day in a row registered over 4,000 new cases.

As Arizona posted another daily case record, the Democratic mayors of Tucson and Phoenix respectively ordered and prepared to vote on mandatory face coverings after Republican Governor Doug Ducey bowed to pressure and let cities set mask rules.

“This piece of protection may even save your life,” North Carolina Democratic Governor Roy Cooper told reporters, adding that he was considering statewide obligatory mask use on a day when statewide COVID-19 hospitalizations set a new high.

A month after many governors reopened their economies, a growing number are adopting U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) guidance that masks are essential to prevent community spread._


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks Ronni!  I was gathering info when I saw this.  Sadly, I have to register with my news sites now - I've used/abused my unregistered/free trials.   /-;

(From Google search):
"Californians are now REQUIRED to wear face coverings in public spaces."
"The state _mandate_ exempts children 2 years old and younger, and people with _a_ medical, mental health or developmental disability..."

So much for the grand re-opening.  If businesses and individuals would have adhered to the second stage guidelines, this may have been avoided.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes but here's the problem, I'm wearing mine, you're wearing yours that's all well and good. But what about the hundreds or thousands who decide not to? Who's gonna police that?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2020)

More people here are wearing masks now. To get into Costco now it’s not mandatory but highly suggested and about 98% of people wear them.

We have extra masks , gloves and hand sanitizers in both cars.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 19, 2020)

I was happy to see Governor Newsom's mandate.  Los Angeles County hadn't lifted its mask requirement so it doesn't affect me directly.

Many years ago, I begged my mother to wear a seatbelt. She said she couldn't be bothered, had been in cars her entire life without injury, thought it would wrinkle her clothing, etc. The day CA passed its seatbelt law she began wearing them without any further drama. I questioned her about this. She said, "Well it's a law, Honey. You know I won't intentionally break any laws."

My point - and I do have one: Some people will refuse masks no matter what, others will wear them regardless of current regulations. 
But there are plenty in the middle who'll ignore the pleas of scientists, epidemiologists, medical personnel and loved ones, yet won't buck state or local regulations.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 19, 2020)

Mask wearing has been mandatory here since mid-April but people seem to be getting lax.

More and more I notice people wearing masks with their nose exposed or strolling through the store talking on the phone with the mask resting on their chin.

Fear seems to have been the biggest motivator.


----------



## rgp (Jun 19, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Mask wearing has been mandatory here since mid-April but people seem to be getting lax.
> 
> More and more I notice people wearing masks with their nose exposed or strolling through the store talking on the phone with the mask resting on their chin.
> 
> Fear seems to have been the biggest motivator.




 Went to the store the other day, for grocery pickup .......... about half of the employees wore no mask.

  Almost none of the customers, coming & going wore one ..........

 I think the {PITA} aspect of wearing one is looming stronger than the fear [of] the disease ?


----------



## asp3 (Jun 19, 2020)

I read the California order and for exercise it is only where one can't guarantee being six or more feet from anyone else.  I'm still able to walk the dogs without a mask.  If there is someone else on the sidewalk one of us goes into the street while we pass.  Luckily there aren't enough people out when I walk the dogs in the morning and in the afternoon there aren't that many people where I walk them.  BTW in the afternoons I do carry a mask just in case I get into a situation where I need one.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2020)

Around here, everybody wears a mask, even when just walking outside. But when no one is around, some of us slide the mask down below our chin. I do that, as I have trouble breathing with it on.  We put it back up when we see anyone approaching, even a block away.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 19, 2020)

Masks are mandatory here, and the great majority of people are compliant.  I hate wearing one, but I get the point and I do wear mine.  As Ronni said above, the mask is a lot less annoying than a ventilator would be.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2020)

rgp said:


> Went to the store the other day, for grocery pickup .......... about half of the employees wore no mask.
> 
> Almost none of the customers, coming & going wore one ..........
> 
> I think the {PITA} aspect of wearing one is looming stronger than the fear [of] the disease ?


I agree. I also think it's mixed with a little disbelief that this is a big deal.


----------



## win231 (Jun 19, 2020)

The mask/ventilator thing is almost as amusing as another one I saw:
_"If you don't know how far 6 feet apart is, just imagine a dead body between you & someone in front of you."_

Well.....for those who think logically, maybe some drama may work.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 19, 2020)

Wearing a mask can be quite a nuisance, however lacking any cure or proven treatment for this virus, most reasonable people are trying to follow these mask and distancing guidelines as much as possible.  

For those who scoff at these rules, I would only hope that THEY are the ones who add their names to the statistics.


----------

